
Google and Facebook are tracking your porn preferences – even in incognito mode - sahin-boydas
https://thenextweb.com/security/2019/07/19/google-facebook-porn-tracking/
======
yborg
Clickbait, basically notes that major websites use analytics. Use
uBlock/uMatrix everywhere, because Google and Facebook, and a lot more
companies, are tracking your preferences in everything.

------
merricksb
Different article about same topic discussed 1-2 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20467963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20467963)
(132 points, 112 comments)

------
cookieswumchorr
to avoid tracking, get your porn from trackers

------
inlined
The title seems to suggest worse than the report. Can the information
collected in incognito mode be traced back to you (assuming you aren’t logged
into Google/Facebook).

It seems the only remediation would be for the browser to leak whether you’re
using an incognito window, which would result in sites (e.g. paywalled news
sites that give you 3 views per month) disallowing incognito entirely.

The comment that the report stems from Microsoft also makes the report feel
dodgy; complain about a competitor in ways that sound bad but may not actually
be.

~~~
papln
> Can the information collected in incognito mode be traced back to you

Absolutely, but not necessarily with Google/FB's tracking systems. Your IP is
enough to identify you and join to your other Internet activity, in most
cases.

This is why Incognito Mode's New Tab Page says:

    
    
         Your activity might still be visible to:
           * Websites you visit
           * Your employer or school
           * Your internet service provider

~~~
inlined
Sorry I should have asked a better question: do the alleged trackers use low
level tools that would bypass incognito (e.g. IP address, fingerprinting) to
join your information with your non-incognito profile?

~~~
papln
Yes. Browser have been making partial attempts to resist this, but it's an
intractable problem in general -- You can't interact with a website without
leaking information about yourself. Using a trusted proxy that serves many
people can help.

